# Why left handers excluded?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Could be anyone of the following:

Folklore and Superstitions

For thousands of years, the Devil has been associated with the left hand in various ways and is normally portrayed as being left-handed in pictures and other images. In the seventeenth century it was thought that the Devil baptised his followers with his left-hand and there are many references in superstitions to the "left-hand side" being associated with evil. As an example, in France it was held that witches greet Satan "avec le bras gauche" or with the left hand. It is also considered that we can only see ghosts if we look over our left shoulder and that the Devil watches us over the left shoulder.

Evil spirits lurk over the left shoulder - throw salt over this shoulder to ward them off. In Roman times, salt was a very valuable commodity, giving rise to the word "salary" and was considered a form of money at the time. If salt was spilled, that was considered very bad luck, that could only be avoided by throwing some of the spilled salt over your left shoulder to placate the devil.

Joan of Arc (burned at the stake in 1431 for being a heretic and a witch) was not necessarily left-handed, she may have been depicted in this way to make her seem evil.

Getting out of bed with the left foot first means that you will have a bad day and be bad tempered . i.e. getting out of bed the wrong side.

A ringing in the right ear means that someone is praising you. In the left ear it means that someone is cursing or maligning you.

An itchy right palm means that you will receive money. An itchy left palm means you will have to give money.

Wedding rings worn on the third finger of the left hand originated with the Greeks and Romans, who wore them to fend of evil associated with the left-hand

The Romans originally considered the left to be the lucky side and used for augury. However, they later changed back to the Greek methods and favoured the right-hand side.

The right hand often symbolises 'male' while the left hand is 'female'.

If you hear the sound of a cuckoo from the right it will be a lucky year. If the sound comes from the left it will be unlucky.

The Meru people of Kenya believed that the left-hand of their holy man has such evil power that he had to keep it hidden for the safety of others.

If your right eye twitches you will see a friend, if it's your left eye that twitches you'll see an enemy.

When dressmaking it's believed to be bad luck to sew the left-hand sleeve onto a garment before the right sleeve.

When leaving to go on a journey, if your right foot itches you're bound to have a good journey. If your left foot itches it will end in sorrow.

It is thought to be bad luck to pass a drink to another person with your left-hand or anti-clockwise around a table.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

My father was left handed, but broken of it and forced to use his right hand instead by my grandmother who shared some of these beliefs...


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I started out left handed. My mother who was a teacher and who I consider to be a progressive individual changed me to a righty. Old lore dies hard.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep the old lefty you're a witch bit! I feel that I was a 100% natural lefty but in the day (almost 49) we were taught by our parents and what they were influenced you. I'm left eye dominant but eat, right and bowl right handed. I shoot a firearm right as well but I think that is from TV, too many shoot em up movies (westerns!). I can shoot a bow almost as good right handed as I can left but that is from all the tuning work. Let's face it...I'm all messed up!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

To the point:
Left handers are freaks and should not be allowed to: Vote, own property, Give opinions, play musical instruments, fish, ....the list goes on........!:rant: 



:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

My older brother was supposedly left handed and my mother forced him to go right. This is my older brother so I don't know if this story is particularly true or not... it was just something I think I may have been told at one point.

I remember my sister's friend had a dream that an angel came to visit her and she got scared because the angel was left handed.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

yea I'm a natural lefty too but the nuns beat that out of me w/ a ruler when I was a kid now I'm pretty much ambidextrous shoot right because lefty gear is harder to get cheap/used now I can afford new but don,t change what works


----------



## Archer E (Apr 14, 2010)

??? Dude where do you find archery books from the 1800's?


----------

